# Sound fadees out after a few seconds of watching Lightroom help videos on adobe TV



## chrishowe (Apr 19, 2012)

anyone have a clue why it just fades, and then bizarly comes back in for 2 seconds at the end.  I have managed to watch the soft proof video, by clicking language = English and seeing the words on screen - rather tedious!


----------



## Victoria Bampton (Apr 20, 2012)

Not a clue Chris!  They're working ok here.  What about trying another browser?


----------

